# Alcohol



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi there, 

I'm moving to Dubai shortly and my work is relocating my possessions from the UK. I have a few bottles of scotch that I would like to pack in the container. Subject to me being in the possession of an alcohol licence when it arrives with me., is this allowed? 

Thanks

J


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No, how many are we talking? If it's only a few spread them across your suitcases.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

It's only a few. I'll look to do that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

My alcohol got packed on a 40ft container, and got through but this was by accident (I had put it in kitchen to be distributed amongst friends and init went with my pans!!!!)


But I would not recommend it and certainly would not suggest it.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Put it in your suitcases instead - no issues.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Put it in your suitcases instead - no issues.


Just remember that the limit is 4 litres. Or some complicated permutation or combination of that. (= 5 bottles of wine, or 4 cases of beer or a mix and match).

Seeing some of the luggage tossed around at an airport last week (not Dubai), I would pack those bottles very carefully. Apparently having a fragile sticker does not ensure that the suitcase will not be tossed around.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends how 'innocent' you can look at the 'Nothing to declare' gate lol But yes there are limits. Certain people they're more likely to check than others.

When I came back from Austria in December, I ahd so much stuff in my case and headed straight towards the x-ray machine. I got shoooooed away.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> When I came back from Austria in December, I ahd so much stuff in my case and headed straight towards the x-ray machine. I got shoooooed away.


Was it poker or luck ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ccr said:


> Was it poker or luck ?


I think I just looked knackered, was carrying loads of stuff, so they took pity on me.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

What amount can you buy at The airport after all checks have been made I'm travelling with a friend who likes a drink .. I'm no drinker myself


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> What amount can you buy at The airport after all checks have been made I'm travelling with a friend who likes a drink .. I'm no drinker myself


This pdf document:

http://www.dubaidutyfree.com/content/upload/documents/September 2012_duty allowances.pdf

has all the information you are looking for.. also check out the Dubai Duty Free website: Dubai Duty Free


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i get that the allowance is 4 litres. but if you have a bottle in your bag, and then clear all checks, the duty free still awaits. is there anything stopping you from still buying 4 litres despite having already claimed the one in your bag?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

sammylou said:


> i get that the allowance is 4 litres. but if you have a bottle in your bag, and then clear all checks, the duty free still awaits. is there anything stopping you from still buying 4 litres despite having already claimed the one in your bag?


... but Custom check is the last AFTER duty free. 

I believe 4L allowance TOTAL independent of the source, officially.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

One option is to drink the lot before you leave, then pee it all out on arrival, and voila! Budweiser!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sammylou said:


> i get that the allowance is 4 litres. but if you have a bottle in your bag, and then clear all checks, the duty free still awaits. is there anything stopping you from still buying 4 litres despite having already claimed the one in your bag?


I've done it and been over by a couple of bottles, x-ray'd with no issue but officially not allowed I assume.


----------

